# Goats and Ponds



## Up-the-Creek (Nov 26, 2010)

To all you goat experts out there I have a question. How does goats get along with ponds? We have a small pond, about 20'x50' close to where we are getting ready to fence in some area for some goats. Wouldn't it be smart to fence them out away from the pond? Especially if and when it freezes over in winter?? Thanks!


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 26, 2010)

Not that it's any consolation, but I have goats & a pond...one of my young bucks actually jumped in when he heard me outside. He was trying to take the shortcut to me. Fished him out & he was ok. The reason I dont fence around it is:
1. I live in Fl & it never freezes;
2. There's only water in it during the rainy season. It's bone dry right now & they enjoy the growth in & around it.
If you're worried about the ice cracking & any of them falling in, I'd say fence it off. Better to be safe than sorry.
(I am, by no means, an expert though!)


----------



## freemotion (Nov 26, 2010)

In New England, there are reports in the winter of animals lost when they ventured out on a frozen pond or lake and broke through.  They have to be rescued immediately because of hypothermia.  I'd be inclined to cross-fence the area so you can use the surrounding area...and goat brush control...in the spring, summer, and fall.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome!  I would put a seasonal fence up for winter if you live in a colder climate...I would not want any of them falling thru the ice and risk hypothermia.  But goats dont really like water...so unless there is an accident..or dog chase etc...I really tend to think a goat wouldnt go for a swim!  But nothing suprises me anymore with goats!! LOL  

They probally will enjoy the forage on the sides..and keep it clean for you??  But I would be careful in the winter months...


----------



## Up-the-Creek (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! This has been an ongoing "discussion" with the DH and I am still not sure how we are going to do it. I would rather have it all fenced in so I wouldn't have to mow that area, but I don't want to endanger the goats either. I am glad to hear they don't really care for water (ponds),..now it is just the matter of the pond freezing over. Seasonal fencing would be the idea.  Now I wonder what DH will say about that.


----------

